# Dog saliva can turn hair orange??



## nelsongang (Jun 25, 2008)

Okay, you know how I told you all that Summer's paw/legs were turning orange because of the medicine I was putting on them? Well, now I am second guessing that theory because not only are Summer's back legs and some fur on her tummy also turning orange, now Sammy's are turning orange as well!! What the  ??? 

So then I did a bit of googling and I've come to find that when a dog bites or licks at it's paws often as Summer does (or whatever area) that a chemical in the saliva can turn the hair orange. Okay, I'll buy that but what about the areas on the tummy? I know Summer and Sammy are not licking their tummies! 

This can only lead me to believe that with their incessant dog playing/mouthing, that the saliva is getting transferred from one dog to the other. I could be way off base but I don't know what else it could be. There is not anything out in our yard that would be causing this...I mean we didn't even get our yard treated this year with any type of chemicals. Oh, and some of the areas look as though the color is right down to the skin, while others aren't so I am not sure that it would be the food they eat. They both eat Eagle Pack Holistic Chicken & Rice for small breed adults and puppies.

What do you all think? Sammy's next vet appt. is in about a week and a half so I will obviously ask them but in the meantime my havs are turning orange!! :jaw:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

So far it hasn't happened to Oliver yet! 
http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=5236


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Is it a bright orange, or more like a reddish/brown/rust color?

Lincoln had a red-yeast infection a couple of years ago that emerged over the course of a week or two - his muzzle and the bottoms of his paws (where he would lick) turned reddish rusty brown. Those were the places exposed to his saliva - and the red yeast grew there. I put him on Tylan (an antibiotic) and it cleared up after awhile. 

Just licking an area alone will not necessarily cause the red yeast to grow - there have to be some other things going on as well with your dog's health (like bacteria, or reduced immunity due to allergies or food sensitivities, etc.)


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*a kind of pinkish orange*

Riki is constantly chewing on his dew claws, it is sort of a pinkish orange. Daisy chews on her back feet, same color.


----------



## nelsongang (Jun 25, 2008)

*Orange mystery SOLVED!*

Well we realized this morning that the orange culprit is not saliva, but "rust fungus"! It is all over our backyard and the spores grow on the blades of grass as an orange powdery substance that rubs of easily. The good thing is it is not harmful to humans or pets...just more of a nuisance. We just have to mow it then apply some fertilizer. I guess it is common in this area this time of year, especially on lawns that had not been fertilized. Pain in the butt but at least we know now! I only hope that it isn't a permanent stain that will have to grow out. I guess I will find out after their next bath.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

nelsongang said:


> Well we realized this morning that the orange culprit is not saliva, but "rust fungus"! It is all over our backyard and the spores grow on the blades of grass as a orange powdery substance that rubs of easily. The good thing is it is not harmful to humans or pets...just more of a nuisance. We just have to mow it then apply some fertilizer. I guess it is common in this area this time of year, especially on lawns that had been fertilized and this grown well over the summer months. Pain in the butt but at least we know now!


How wild I never heard of that....and yes the saliva can change the coat color.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Jen,

I have to admit, when you posted your pictures with a note that the medicine was turning Summer's paw orange my first thought was that it wasn't the medicine but from her licking herself.

Tess' paws were all orange when I first got her and the vet explained to me that's one of the signs they're licking. Frequently they'll get a hot spot when they lick one spot constantly - Tess never does, she just turns orange. Now Cody is having an allergic reaction to the grass (many dogs in my neighborhood are) and the hair between the pads of his feet are orange.

Glad to hear it's a fungus and not from Summer licking (that is a good thing, isn't it:suspicious....


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

We have orange paws right now too. I was just chatting with my neighbor while Brady and her dog played and we were saying we both have no idea what it is. We both have it in our lawns and you can see if on your shoes too. I am going to look up the rust fungus now. My lawn guy is here mowing right now, so maybe that will help. Brady ran into the creek so his wet paws were really collecting the orange today.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I am wondering if Summer drinks tap or bottled water. I only ask because I remember knowing someone who swam a great deal and his blond hair was kind of turning orange from the chlorine. Is it possible there is a touch of that in the tap? That's all I could think of, hope it helps.


----------

